# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## ORIGIN2000

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΟΥ(ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ Κ ΟΤΑΝ ΟΧΙ) Κ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ;ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Η μπαταρία μετρριέται εκτός του αυτοκινήτου (χωρίς τα καλώδια) και μετριέται με ειδικό όργανο το οποίο είναι βολτόμετρο και έχει και μία αντίσταση για να τραβάει κάποιο ρεύμα αν η μπαταρία σου είναι χάλια θα πέσει η τάση.  Δες και αυτό πιστεύω να σε βοηθήσει! http://www.naspor.gr/old/useful/battery.htm

----------


## oldmen

επίσης σημαντικό είναι την ώρα που λειτουργεί ο κινητήρας να φορτώνει με 13.8 volts

----------


## ikaros1978

στο site που επισυναψες Παναγιωτη λεει το εξης*: Για να βρω τα αναγκαία Amperes ώστε να εκκινήσω ένα κινητήρα, πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάσω την ιπποδύναμη του με τον αριθμό 3,85.

περίπτωση για ένα κινητήρα 150 h/p έχω 3,85Χ150=577 Α δηλαδή η μπαταρία μου θα πρέπει να μπορεί να μου δώσει 577 ampers.*


Το δικο μου ας πουμε που ειναι 100hp θελει συμφωνα με το site αυτο 385Α!!!!Σαν πολλα δεν ειναι?
Η εγω δεν καταλαβα κατι η καποιο λαθος υπαρχει.

----------


## PCMan

> στο site που επισυναψες Παναγιωτη λεει το εξης*: Για να βρω τα αναγκαία Amperes ώστε να εκκινήσω ένα κινητήρα, πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάσω την ιπποδύναμη του με τον αριθμό 3,85.
> 
> περίπτωση για ένα κινητήρα 150 h/p έχω 3,85Χ150=577 Α δηλαδή η μπαταρία μου θα πρέπει να μπορεί να μου δώσει 577 ampers.*
> 
> 
> Το δικο μου ας πουμε που ειναι 100hp θελει συμφωνα με το site αυτο 385Α!!!!Σαν πολλα δεν ειναι?
> Η εγω δεν καταλαβα κατι η καποιο λαθος υπαρχει.



Μια χαρά μου φαίνονται.
Δηλαδή θα μπορείς με μία μπαταρία 50Ah, να βαράς μίζα για περίπου 7 λεπτά.

Μπορέι να κάνω και λάθος.. Πρωί είναι ακόμα!

----------


## patent61

Η μπαταρία ενός κανονικού αυτοκινήτου αποτελείται από μια σειρά στοιχείων όπου το κάθε ένα από αυτά έχει ηλεκτρεγερτική δύναμη (Τάση χωρίς φορτίο, δηλαδή εκτός κυκλώματος) όταν είναι τελείως φορτισμένο 2,2 Volt, έτσι λοιπόν για μια μπαταρία 12 Volt ονομαστική τάση θα χρειαστούμε 6 τέτοια στοιχεία 6Χ2,2=13,2 Volt. Σε πλήρη φόρτιση μια μπαταρία μπορεί να φτάσει έως και τα 14,4 V. Μια μπαταρία με φορτίο (εντός κυκλωματος) θεωρείται καλή εάν αποδίδει τάση από 10,6V και πάνω. Στην πράξη η τάση αυτή πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη των 11 με 11,50 V. Μπαταρία που δείχνει τάση μικρότερη ή ίση με 10,5 V (ή 1,75V ανά στοιχείο) είναι τελείως αφόρτιστη
Το μέγεθός και ο συνολικός αριθμός των πλακών ανά στοιχειό έχει να κάνει με τα αμπέρ (A) (Ah αμπερώρια) της μπαταρία και όχι με την τάση. Όσο το εμβαδόν των πλακών ανά στοιχείο αυξάνεται , αυξάνονται και τα Αμπέρ (και όχι τα volt , τα οποία έχουν να κάνουν με των συνολικό αριθμό των στοιχείων). Έτσι προκύπτει και η διαφορά μιας μπαταρίας 12V 55Ah και μιας 12V 65Ah . Προσοχή είναι λάθος να αγοράζουμε μια μπαταρία με πολύ περισσότερα Ah από αυτή που αρχικά ήταν εφοδιασμένο το αυτοκίνητο μας επειδή, αυτή η μπαταρία δεν θα φορτιστεί ποτέ σωστά από την γεννήτρια (δυναμό) Άρα μπορεί μια μπαταρία στιγμιαία ή για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να δώσει τα Amperes που σου φαίνονται υπερβολικά

----------


## vasilllis

μην μπερδευεστε.τα Α που αναφερουν ειναι ποσα μπορει να δωσει στιγμιαια η μπαταρια και ειναι βεβαια αναλογα με την χωρητικοτητα της.αν δειτε μια μπαταρια γραφει πχ. 12v/45AH 400 A.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

*Πρακτικός έλεγχος κατάστασης Μπαταριών*
Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να ελέγξουμε την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας μας. Εδώ θα αναφέρω μόνο έναν αρκετά εύκολο τρόπο  γιατί διαφορετικά θα χρειαστούμε όργανα ακριβείας όπως πχ ψηφιακό Βολτόμετρο και Αμπερόμετρο.
Για την μέτρηση χρειαζόμαστε δύο ηλεκτρόδια συνδεδεμένα σε ένα βολτόμετρο και μια αντίσταση σύρματος χαμηλής Ωμικής τιμής πχ 1,5 Ω αλλά τουλάχιστον 100 Watt.
Αφήνουμε να περάσει ρεύμα δια μέσου της αντίστασης για λίγο χρόνο και μετράμε την τάση στους πόλους. Εάν παρατηρήσουμε ότι η πτώση τάσης κάτω από αυτό το φορτίο είναι μικρή σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία μας είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, διαφορετικά χρειάζεται αλλαγή.
Όπως διαπιστώσατε η μέθοδος είναι εμπειρική αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι η μόνη την οποία μπορεί να πραγματοποιήσει ένας ερασιτέχνης.

----------


## vasilllis

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΟΥ(ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ Κ ΟΤΑΝ ΟΧΙ) Κ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΥ
> ΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ;ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ



3 μετρησεις.
1η. η ταση με σβηστη μηχανή.12-12,5v
2η. ταση με αναμενη μηχανη. 13,4-14,2v
3η. ταση στην διαρκεια της μιζας. <9,5v

----------


## innova

Mercedes A160 ξέχασε όλο το βράδυ την πλαφονιέρα αναμμένη. Το πρωΐ δεν έπαιρνε μπρος. Φέρανε άλλο αυτ/το δίπλα και πάλι δεν (άναβαν λαμπάκια, έκανε κοκ...κοκ...κοκ αλλά δεν έπαιρνε).
 Μέτρησα τη μπαταρία με το βολτόμετρο και έδειχνε 12,6V (επάνω στο σβηστό αμάξι).
 Κάλεσαν άνθρωπο από μαγαζί με μπαταρίες, είπε πως η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη, έβαλε την καινούρια και το αμάξι πήρε μπρος. 
Πως μπορώ να ξέρω αν όντως είναι η μπαταρία βραχυκυκλωμένη, αφού έκλεινε κύκλωμα;

----------


## innova

> 3η. ταση στην διαρκεια της μιζας. <9,5v



ταση στην διαρκεια της μιζας μεγαλύτερη > των 9,5V.
(Προφανώς εκ παραδρομής έγινε λαθάκι.)

----------


## innova

> Mercedes A160 ξέχασε όλο το βράδυ την πλαφονιέρα αναμμένη. Το πρωΐ δεν έπαιρνε μπρος. Φέρανε άλλο αυτ/το δίπλα και πάλι δεν (άναβαν λαμπάκια, έκανε κοκ...κοκ...κοκ αλλά δεν έπαιρνε).
>  Μέτρησα τη μπαταρία με το βολτόμετρο και έδειχνε 12,6V (επάνω στο σβηστό αμάξι).
>  Κάλεσαν άνθρωπο από μαγαζί με μπαταρίες, είπε πως η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη, έβαλε την καινούρια και το αμάξι πήρε μπρος. 
> Πως μπορώ να ξέρω αν όντως είναι η μπαταρία βραχυκυκλωμένη, αφού έκλεινε κύκλωμα;



Έχω δύο σκέψεις:
1) Να καταστράφηκαν μέρη των πλακών μολύβδου ώστε ναι μεν έκλεινε κύκλωμα αλλά με λιγότερα Αμπέρ πλέον.
2) Να θέλει το συγκεκριμένο αμάξι πολλά Αμπέρ, γι'αυτό και δεν έπαιρνε με τη μπαταρία από Ford Focus με το μοτέρ γκαζωμένο.
Τί λέτε;

----------


## -nikos-

> Mercedes A160 ξέχασε όλο το βράδυ την πλαφονιέρα αναμμένη. Το πρωΐ δεν έπαιρνε μπρος. Φέρανε άλλο αυτ/το δίπλα και πάλι δεν (άναβαν λαμπάκια, έκανε κοκ...κοκ...κοκ αλλά δεν έπαιρνε).
> Μέτρησα τη μπαταρία με το βολτόμετρο και έδειχνε 12,6V (επάνω στο σβηστό αμάξι).
> Κάλεσαν άνθρωπο από μαγαζί με μπαταρίες, είπε πως η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη, έβαλε την καινούρια και το αμάξι πήρε μπρος. 
> Πως μπορώ να ξέρω αν όντως είναι η μπαταρία βραχυκυκλωμένη, αφού έκλεινε κύκλωμα;





η μπαταρια ΔΕΝ ειναι βραχυκυκλομενη ,,, ειναι μια χαρα 

αν ηταν βραχυκυκλομενη θα μετρουσε κατω απο 11ν   βραχυκυκλομενη μπαταρια σημενει οτι 
ενα [η περισοτερα] στοιχεια  εχουν βραχυκυκλοσει μεταξυ τους και το πολυμετρο δειχνει το 
νεο συνολο στοιχειων  που παντα ειναι λιγοτερο απο 12ν.




αν την φωρτισεις θα ειναι οκ.

αλλη φωρα αν συνδεσεις μπαταρια απο αλλο αυτοκινητο στην δικη σου πρεπει να περιμενεις 
τουλαχιστον 10λεπτα+  πριν γυρισεις την μιζα 
η πριν φωναξεις τον _''ανθρωπο με τις μπαταριες''νθ_ :Rolleyes:

----------


## -nikos-

> Έχω δύο σκέψεις:
> 1) Να καταστράφηκαν μέρη των πλακών μολύβδου ώστε ναι μεν έκλεινε κύκλωμα αλλά με λιγότερα Αμπέρ πλέον.
> 2) Να θέλει το συγκεκριμένο αμάξι πολλά Αμπέρ, γι'αυτό και δεν έπαιρνε με τη μπαταρία από Ford Focus με το μοτέρ γκαζωμένο.
> Τί λέτε;






3] τα καλωδια δεν μπορουν να μεταφερουν τοσα αμπερ που θελει η μιζα γιατι πολυ απλα 
οι τσιμπιδες στην ακρη εχουν επαφη 5-6 χιλιοστων το πολυ συνολικα,,,,

δεν πα-ναειναι ενα ποντο καλωδιο,,,αν στην ακρη δεν εχει ακροδεκτες μπαταριων απλα περιμενεις 
να περασει το ρευμα απο την αλλη μπαταρια στην δικη σου ωστε η δικη σου να βαλει εμπρος το αμαξι.

----------


## innova

Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Τα καλώδια ήταν αυτά του εμπορίου με τσιμπίδα ολόκληρη χάλκινη στην άκρη.
Εσύ εννοείς κάτι πιο ειδικό λέγοντας "ακροδέκτες μπαταριών"?
(Αυτό που λες με την αναμονή είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον! γιατί όμως; )

----------


## lepouras

αν για τις  τσιμπίδες ΔΕΝ είσαι σίγουρος για τι σόι είναι, μάλλον από εκεί δεν έπαιρνε. εχω δει πάρα πολλές φορές  να λένε 6 και 10 καρέ καλώδιο και μόλις τις έκοψα είχανε με το ζόρι 2.5 καρέ καλώδιο. βαρέθηκα τελικά να ψάχνω και έφτιαξα μόνος μου με 25 καρέ εύκαμπτο.

το λέω γιατί πολλές φορές μου έτυχε και εμένα και τράβαγα τα μαλλιά μου(τα εχω και πολλά) τι συμβαίνει.

----------

xrhstosmp (24-10-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Τα καλώδια ήταν αυτά του εμπορίου με τσιμπίδα ολόκληρη χάλκινη στην άκρη.
> Εσύ εννοείς κάτι πιο ειδικό λέγοντας "ακροδέκτες μπαταριών"?
> (Αυτό που λες με την αναμονή είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον! γιατί όμως; )




την αλλη φωρα περιμενε λιγο γιατι 
μπορει οι τσιμπιδες να μην μπορουν να μεταδωσουν την επιθημιτη ενεργεια για την μιζα 
αλλα φερνουν αρκετη για να ζωντανεψει η πεσμενη μπαταρια σου μεσα σε 10-15 λεπτα

----------


## innova

> την αλλη φωρα περιμενε λιγο γιατι 
> μπορει οι τσιμπιδες να μην μπορουν να μεταδωσουν την επιθημιτη ενεργεια για την μιζα 
> αλλα φερνουν αρκετη για να ζωντανεψει η πεσμενη μπαταρια σου μεσα σε 10-15 λεπτα



Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
Είχα και φορτιστή (και παλιάς τεχνολογίας και σύγχρονο του Lidl) να τους δώσω (δεν είναι δικό μου το αυτ/το) αλλά επειδή δεν ήξερα αν αρκούν 10-15 λεπτά δεν το πρότεινα γιατί βιαζόντουσταν. 
Και ο δεύτερος μάστορας που το πήγαν τους είπε πως ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη, που πιθανόν - λέει - να έγινε από λανθασμένη (ανάποδη) τοποθέτηση των πόλων, σε παλαιότερη απόπειρα εκκίνησης του αυτ/του από άλλο όχημα.
Εγώ λέω πως τους κοροΐδεψαν...

----------


## -nikos-

> Εγώ λέω πως τους κοροΐδεψαν...






στης κρισης τον καιρο,,,,,,ολα συμβενουν,,,

----------


## Nikolaskn

Η μπαταρια σου ηταν τελειως αφορτιστη..επομενως οταν εφερες το  αλλο αυτοκινητο επρεπε να περιμενεις κανα 20λεπτο να φορτωσει καπως η αδεια μπαταρια και μετα να το βαλεις μπροστα.Με λιγα λογια σχεδον ολο το ρευμα της καλης μπαταριας πηγαινε για να φορτησει την αδεια.Πιθανολογο οτι η μπαταρια σου ειναι οκ και κακως στην αλλαξε

----------


## vasilllis

και ομως υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι χαλασμενη.
μετρανε με αντισταση την μπαταρια και μπορει να εχει εν κενω σωστη ταση 12,5v και οταν γυρισει η μιζα να πεφτει η ταση χαμηλα ή ακομα και να μηδενιζει.

innova.   :Smile:  σωστη παρατηρηση.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι μιας που βρήκα τώρα το θέμα εδώ.  Η μπαταρία με σβηστό το αμάξι είναι 12,6V περίπου (μέτρηση χωρίς αντίσταση) κατά τη διάρκεια της μιζιάς δεν είδα να πέφτει κάτω απο 10 και με αναμμένο τον κινητήρα είναι πάνω απο 14V. Είναι αμάξι 20ετίας με 45αρα μπαταρία.
Τώρα τελευταία παρατηρώ πως όταν ανάβω τα αλαρμ και είναι αναμμένα και τα φώτα (διασταυρώσεως), τα φώτα φαίνεται να χαμηλώνουν λίγο όταν ανάβουν τα φλας. Είναι πρόβλημα της μπαταρίας ή του δυναμό; (αν είναι πρόβλημα του δυναμό, βγαίνω offtopic όμως  :Biggrin: )

----------


## -nikos-

> Τώρα τελευταία παρατηρώ πως όταν ανάβω τα αλαρμ και είναι αναμμένα και τα φώτα (διασταυρώσεως), τα φώτα φαίνεται να χαμηλώνουν λίγο όταν ανάβουν τα φλας. Είναι πρόβλημα της μπαταρίας ή του δυναμό; (αν είναι πρόβλημα του δυναμό, βγαίνω offtopic όμως )




ειναι στην ιδια ασφαλεια [στην ιδια παροχη] 
λογο συνδεσης κατασκευαστη,,

δεν εχει προβλημα ουτε η μπαταρια ουτε το δυναμο,,,πηθανοτατα φταιει η γηρανση των καλωδιων και 
εχουν αυξηθει οι απολειες των.

----------

